# Mccullough Chainsaw 3200



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought this chainsaw at a garage sale,I started to take it apart,and find that the flywheel had some fins broke off.Can some one tell me where I could find a new one.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

jsouth said:


> I bought this chainsaw at a garage sale,I started to take it apart,and find that the flywheel had some fins broke off.Can some one tell me where I could find a new one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


At another garage sale, or Home Depot maybe.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Home Depot does not sell flywheels or parts like that, your best bet is another tag sale or a junk yard because as far as im aware, McCullough is over in Korea now.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

justin3 said:


> Home Depot does not sell flywheels or parts like that, your best bet is another tag sale or a junk yard because as far as im aware, McCullough is over in Korea now.


MAC is now part of the Husqvarna Group.

When I said Home Depot, I meant he should just buy a new saw, and since he was out buying "junk" from a garage sale, I had to assume he would not pay the price for a good saw from a dealer, so suggested el cheapo el Home Depot.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys,for your replies.

Jerry


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Unless a lot of fins are gone it will probably be ok, they are mostly for cooling. Sounds like someone was trying to remove the flywheel though and did'nt have the engine locked and was trying to hold it with a screwdriver through the fins which would break the fins, if you want to lock the engine remove the sparkplug and fill the cylinder with small rope like that used for the pull start. Try running it as is, you have nothing to loose. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

geogrubb,one of the starter ears on the flywheel is broken as well.I will store it in may garage until I come across another one.Thanks anyway.

Jerry


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

how about some model #s to work with and serial # there are tons of the 3200 series i need to know which one you have 

a picture of the side housing would help me alot also 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/tls/1000387188.html


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

um guys, a Mac3200 was built by MTD, goto your parts store that sells MTD parts and get one there, if they can't get one, let me know and I'll get the Part # for you


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> um guys, a Mac3200 was built by MTD, goto your parts store that sells MTD parts and get one there, if they can't get one, let me know and I'll get the Part # for you


Get the part number for him based on just the Mac3200. MTD had the McCullough brand from like 2003-2007. Without the MTD model number, it's not usually easy to pull this up.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Guys,these are the only numbers I could find on the saw.CS 35cc SMH035UB24RA B267 YR 9-24-1996.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

let me see what I can find for ya, all you need is the flywheel correct?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

mtd PART# MC-9228-310110

about $40 from me


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

pyro maniac69,I appreciate looking it up for me.It also need a new carb. kit and fuel lines and filter,and with the starter ear broken off too,I do not know if it has good compression to run.I just use it for parts if I come across another one.Thanks anyway.

Jerry


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

why does it need a new carb? might just need a rebuild, and fuel lines and filter are cheap, but doing them on that saw is a pain since you have to rip the whole thing apart to change them


----------

